# Blumenau (SC) vista de cima - ângulos inéditos!



## William_Matheus

Olá pessoal! Resolvi tirar print de algumas imagens aéreas de um canal no Youtube (Alex Engenheiro), e estou montando o thread para compartilhar com vocês. Tentei pegar todas as regiões da cidade, espero que gostem!
:cheers:

Todas as imagens que não estão com fonte abaixo são de autoria do Alex Engenheiro (canal no YT).

1. Victor Konder e Velha a partir da Boa Vista









2. Itoupava Seca (lado esquerdo) e Itoupava Norte (lado direito)









3. Itoupava Seca e Itoupava Norte









4. Nova Esperança - Itoupava Norte









5. Itoupava Norte - Itoupava Seca









6. Via Expressa - Fortaleza









7. Via Expressa - direção centro









8. Tribess - Fortaleza









9. Fortaleza Alta









10. Itoupava Central









11. Itoupava Central








Bruno Cristelli

12. BR 470 Itoupavazinha








No alto dos vales

13. Fidélis









14. Salto do Norte - Rua Eng. Udo Deeke direção Badenfurt









15. Salto do Norte - Direção Aterro









16. Rua Pomerode - direção centro









17. Testo Salto - Badenfurt









18. Rua Bahia - direção bairro do Salto









19. Salto Waissbach - Complexo do Badenfurt









20. Salto Waissbach - Passo Manso









21. Salto Waissbach - Água Verde









22. Velha Central - Ristow









23.Velha Central - direção centro









24. Água verde - velha central









25. Água verde - direção centro









26. Vila Nova - Velha









26. Vila Nova









27. Escola Agrícola 









28. Escola Agrícola - Itoupava Seca









29. Salto - Itoupava Seca e Itoupava Norte









30. Direção ao centro









31. Boa Vista - Victor Konder ao lado esquerdo e Itoupava Norte ao lado direito









32. Região central da cidade vista do Portal da Saxônia (Ponta Aguda)









33. Vorstadt - Gaspar









34. Garcia - Valparaíso









35. Garcia - Progresso









36. Garcia - direção centro









:cheers:


----------



## Barriga-Verde

Thread de fotos aéreas mais completo que Blumenau já viu. :lol: :applause:

Realmente, cobriu a maior parte da cidade.

Senti falta de mais fotos da região central/Jardim Blumenau, que é a parte mais densa.










^^
Nunca tinha visto esse ângulo a partir da Velha. Ficou muito bom.


----------



## Wendel 26

Parece interessante, espalhada entre serras e áreas verdes. Gostei! kay:


----------



## SeptumTempus

Muito legal, fiquei impressionado com alguns desenhos urbanos misturado a morros que Blumenau tem. Algo que não conseguimos ver a nível da rua.


----------



## Ice Climber

Amo Blumenau. Impossível não gostar. A identidade, a cultura, o povo trabalhador, as festas. Orgulho de Santa Catarina e do Brasil.


----------



## Rio atrato

Blumenau, sem dúvidas, uma das 10 melhores cidades do Brasil (e umas 5 estão em SC) 

Ótimo thread!


----------



## Geoce

Belo thread, @William. Baita compilado. 

Depois que pude conhecer um pouco melhor a dinâmica de Blumenau, parei de achar Floripa tão descentralizada/espalhada. :lol:

Só reforço o que o Barriga citou, pra ficar ainda mais completo, seria interessante algumas tomadas das regiões próximas ao Jardim Blumenau.


----------



## Diego N

Olhando de cima mesmo quem mora na cidade passa a achar grande! Quanta coisa acontecendo ao mesmo tempo... quantas demandas, coisa por fazer. Não é fácil tocar uma cidade...

Parabéns pela coletânea, deu pra ver o que é Blumenau além do centro. Tomara que a cidade continue prosperando e trazendo oportunidades. Que coloquem rápido cobertura plena de esgoto, asfalto, telecomunicações. A lista de demandas é grande e nunca vai acabar.


----------



## William_Matheus

Barriga-Verde said:


> Thread de fotos aéreas mais completo que Blumenau já viu. :lol: :applause:
> 
> Realmente, cobriu a maior parte da cidade.
> 
> Senti falta de mais fotos da região central/Jardim Blumenau, que é a parte mais densa.
> 
> ^^
> Nunca tinha visto esse ângulo a partir da Velha. Ficou muito bom.


O pessoal daqui anda meio parado pra fazer thread, hehe 
tava sentindo falta de umas imagens aéreas.
Procurei ainda mais imagens do Garcia, Itoupava central e Vila Itoupava, mas infelizmente não encontrei. 



Wendel 26 said:


> Parece interessante, espalhada entre serras e áreas verdes. Gostei! kay:


Outubro está aí, aproveita a Oktober e faz uma visita na cidade e região. É um ótimo passeio BC-BNU!



SeptumTempus said:


> Muito legal, fiquei impressionado com alguns desenhos urbanos misturado a morros que Blumenau tem. Algo que não conseguimos ver a nível da rua.


O desenho urbano junto com as curvas do rio e as áreas verdes é incrível. Lá do Portal da Saxonia da pra ver praticamente tudo. Muito bonito.



Ice Climber said:


> Amo Blumenau. Impossível não gostar. A identidade, a cultura, o povo trabalhador, as festas. Orgulho de Santa Catarina e do Brasil.


Valeu Ice! 



Rio atrato said:


> Blumenau, sem dúvidas, uma das 10 melhores cidades do Brasil (e umas 5 estão em SC)
> 
> Ótimo thread!


Valeu Rio! Eu sou meio suspeito pra falar :lol:



Geoce said:


> Belo thread, @William. Baita compilado.
> 
> Depois que pude conhecer um pouco melhor a dinâmica de Blumenau, parei de achar Floripa tão descentralizada/espalhada. :lol:
> 
> Só reforço o que o Barriga citou, pra ficar ainda mais completo, seria interessante algumas tomadas das regiões próximas ao Jardim Blumenau.


Blumenau é espalhada, mas acho que Floripa ainda é mais :lol:



Diego N said:


> Olhando de cima mesmo quem mora na cidade passa a achar grande! Quanta coisa acontecendo ao mesmo tempo... quantas demandas, coisa por fazer. Não é fácil tocar uma cidade...
> 
> Parabéns pela coletânea, deu pra ver o que é Blumenau além do centro. Tomara que a cidade continue prosperando e trazendo oportunidades. Que coloquem rápido cobertura plena de esgoto, asfalto, telecomunicações. A lista de demandas é grande e nunca vai acabar.


Acho que a gente daqui tem uma visão da cidade ser menor, até porque quase todo mundo tem um conhecido em comum :lol:
São muitas demandas e obras pra todo lado da cidade. Mas acho que dessa vez a cidade está indo bem, ainda mais com o pacote de concessões anunciado recentemente.


----------



## William_Matheus

Pra quem sentiu falta da parte mais densa da cidade/centro, aqui estão algumas imagens :cheers:

Todas as imagens são do Alex Engenheiro (youtube).

Centro - Jardim Blumenau









Ponta Aguda - Centro









Sentido norte









Victor Konder e Ponta Aguda à esquerda, Centro e Jardim Blumenau


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti

Belíssima Blumenau. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Heinrich_sc

TOP Demais


----------



## dberg242

Parabéns pelo thread. É bem trabalhoso reunir imagens boas a partir de vídeo e ainda selecionar os melhores momentos. Blumenau cada vez mais criando centrinhos verticalizados nos bairros. Não é fácil ter mobilidade com tanto morro e rios pra contornar.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Caraca, estive em Blumenau (num bate e volta) em 2014 e gostei bastante. Pena que só fiquei 3 ou 4 horas na cidade. A Vila Germânica é algo único. :yes:

O thread ficou maravilhoso! Parabéns! :applause:

*OFF: lembrei até do thread que fiz:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739488


----------



## William_Matheus

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Belíssima Blumenau. Parabéns pelo thread.


Valeu!



Heinrich_sc said:


> TOP Demais


:banana:



dberg242 said:


> Parabéns pelo thread. É bem trabalhoso reunir imagens boas a partir de vídeo e ainda selecionar os melhores momentos. Blumenau cada vez mais criando centrinhos verticalizados nos bairros. Não é fácil ter mobilidade com tanto morro e rios pra contornar.


Valeu! 
Realmente, foi um pouco demorado reunir as imagens, mas valeu a pena :cheers:
Muito bom essa descentralização que Blumenau está passando. Tudo fica mais perto, ninguém mais precisa ir pro centro fazer as coisas, tem tudo nos bairos. 



Emanuel Paiva said:


> Caraca, estive em Blumenau (num bate e volta) em 2014 e gostei bastante. Pena que só fiquei 3 ou 4 horas na cidade. A Vila Germânica é algo único. :yes:
> 
> O thread ficou maravilhoso! Parabéns! :applause:
> 
> *OFF: lembrei até do thread que fiz:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739488


Valeu!! Se vires pra cá outra vez, vem durante a Oktoberfest, em outubro. É bem legal pra conhecer. Vale a pena ficar uns 2-3 dias na cidade.


----------



## Jailan Rodrigo

Cidade Maravilhosa. Adorei conhecer Blumenau e espero poder voltar novamente em breve.


----------



## zolin

Rio atrato said:


> Blumenau, sem dúvidas, uma das 10 melhores cidades do Brasil (e umas 5 estão em SC)
> 
> Ótimo thread!


concordo..

:banana:


----------



## Rekarte

Devido a geografia da região, os contornos urbanos de Blumenau se tornam bem interessantes


----------



## Geovanne Angelo

Thread maravilhoso! Parabéns pelo grande trabalho! :applause::applause::applause::applause:

O que mais chamou a atenção positivamente foi os morros verdejantes, e felizmente sem favelas, contornando a desenvolvida cidade. Blumenau conta com um bom número de parques ou áreas de proteção permanente? Pois a área florestal abraçando a cidade é muita bonita e merece ser preservada.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Lindíssima. Ahhhh Vitária...


----------



## Bruno Ctba

Blumenau é TOP !!


----------



## Questore

Em primeiro lugar, parabéns ao autor do thread!

Entretanto, tenho que dizer que a vista do nível do chão Blumenau é INFINITAMENTE mais bela do que vista do ar.

Uma cidade desenvolvida, pujante, bem cuidada.

Mas infelizmente isso não se vê das tomadas aéreas, e é caraterístico das cidades catarinenses, até pela sua topografia e localização em vales.


----------



## Alyzando Cresce

Estarei em Blumenau mês que vem vendo tudo in loco:cheers:


----------



## William_Matheus

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários! :cheers:



Geovanne Angelo said:


> Thread maravilhoso! Parabéns pelo grande trabalho! :applause::applause::applause::applause:
> 
> O que mais chamou a atenção positivamente foi os morros verdejantes, e felizmente sem favelas, contornando a desenvolvida cidade. Blumenau conta com um bom número de parques ou áreas de proteção permanente? Pois a área florestal abraçando a cidade é muita bonita e merece ser preservada.


Valeu!!
Bom, a maior parte desses morros vistos no thread não são áreas de preservação, e apesar de ter bastante mato, existem poucos parques na cidade, na minha opinião. Tem bastante praça, mas parque realmente faz falta.
E áreas de preservação que conheço tem o Parque São Francisco, que fica no centro da cidade, atrás do Shopping Neumarkt; 








Dicas do Nosso Brasil

Tem o Parque Ecológico Spitzkopf, na região sul do município, que tem uma vista pra todo o Vale do Itajaí e parte da cidade: aqui pode-se ver o bairro Progresso








Foto minha

E também o Parque Nacional da Serra do Itajaí, que acaba pegando uma parte do município.



Kehrwald said:


> Em primeiro lugar, parabéns ao autor do thread!
> 
> Entretanto, tenho que dizer que a vista do nível do chão Blumenau é INFINITAMENTE mais bela do que vista do ar.
> 
> Uma cidade desenvolvida, pujante, bem cuidada.
> 
> Mas infelizmente isso não se vê das tomadas aéreas, e é caraterístico das cidades catarinenses, até pela sua topografia e localização em vales.


Valeu! 
Tirando o calor infernal no verão, eu gosto das cidades entre os vales, e principalmente o contorno dos rios. Essa interação da cidade com o rio e a natureza é o que a torna diferente.


----------



## star.scream

Belos registros, parabéns!


----------



## robertoforce

Blumenau com sua geografia espalhada entre serras e áreas verdes incríveis. Impossível não gostar, a sua identidade germânica única. Orgulho de Santa Catarina e do Brasil


----------



## Inconfidente

Muito legal! Cidade toda arrumada e de cima a gente vê isso.


----------



## Pioneiro

Gostei muito das fotos. A cidade me lembrou da vista que tive do mirante em Joinville devido aos morros verdes e vários edifícios espalhados pela cidade. Muito bom o thread.


----------



## Cristian _

Orgulho catarinense. :cheers:


----------



## gabrescot

Eu sempre quis ver Blumenau de cima... Na minha cabeça era uma cidade na beira de um rio mas depois dessas fotos pude perceber o quanto é espalhada e direcionada, tendo muitos bairros distantes do famoso rio. A cidade tem aquele ar de catarinense de verdade (pq será né rs). Incrível, quando puder postar mais, será um favor pro fórum! Grande abraço! Blumenau é uma jóia!


----------



## William_Matheus

Eu ainda tinha algumas imagens separadas aqui, então vou postar!
Todas as imagens são do canal Alex Engenheiro, no youtube.









Água Verde - Direção Centro 









R Guilherme Poerner - Água Verde









Velha Central - Direção Centro 









Velha Central - Ristow 









Vila Nova (direita), Itoupava Seca e Itoupava Norte (esquerda), Victor Konder (ao centro) e Centro (fundos)









Itoupava Seca, Itoupava Norte e Fortaleza









R Divinópolis - Velha









Tribess - Direção centro









Escola Agrícola


----------



## Diego N

Estou ansioso por ver a cidade com um conjunto de quarentões hehehe. Pena que crise em cima de crise atrapalha tudo isso. E alguém escreveu em algum lugar do fórum que estão prestes a cortar a altura livre


----------



## Hello_World

Gosto muito de ver áreas verdes densas por praticamente toda a mancha urbana.
O que deveria ser regra em um país continental é exceção. Nesse quesito Blumenau está de parabéns!


----------



## William_Matheus

Diego N said:


> Estou ansioso por ver a cidade com um conjunto de quarentões hehehe. Pena que crise em cima de crise atrapalha tudo isso. E alguém escreveu em algum lugar do fórum que estão prestes a cortar a altura livre


Parece que em breve terão pelo menos mais 3 pra complementar o skyline: um deles ao lado do Hermann Blumenau; outro na Namy Deeke em frente ao ICBA, bem no centro histórico. Esse eu não gostei da localização
E o outro na República Argentina, perto do Grand Trianon. Aqui podiam meter até um cinquentão 😄



Hello_World said:


> Gosto muito de ver áreas verdes densas por praticamente toda a mancha urbana.
> O que deveria ser regra em um país continental é exceção. Nesse quesito Blumenau está de parabéns!


A cidade é cheia de áreas verdes, nos morros, mas peca mesmo na arborização urbana, que faz os dias no verão serem um verdadeiro inferno.
Tem muitos canteiros verdes com grama. Mas, o que que custa colocar uma árvore pra fazer sombra? Deve ser medo de estragar a calçada... Isso quando são palmeiras que não dão sombra nenhuma hahaha


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Bela Blumenau, o contraste do estilo einxaimel e o moderno com seus belos edifícios, acho parecida com Joinville, o rio no meio que diferencia um pouco, parabéns pelo thread e nos apresentar esta bela cidade !


----------



## gabrescot

Alguém sabe da onde veio o nome de Itoupava Seca? Nome muito curioso pra não dizer feio (sem querer ofender, já que amo Blumenau e acho o nome da cidade perfeito)


----------



## William_Matheus

gabrescot said:


> Alguém sabe da onde veio o nome de Itoupava Seca? Nome muito curioso pra não dizer feio (sem querer ofender, já que amo Blumenau e acho o nome da cidade perfeito)


Antigamente o bairro era chamado de Altona, onde existe uma metalúrgica com o mesmo nome, mas parece que o bairro já era chamado assim antes da empresa se instalar lá.
Itoupava existem várias em Blumenau: Itoupava Seca, Itoupava Norte (outro lado do rio), Itoupavazinha, Itoupava Central, e no extremo norte da cidade: Vila Itoupava (distrito) e Itoupava Rega (é uma localidade, não um bairro, vem do alemão Regen, por causa da chuva, umidade).

De acordo com o site da prefeitura: "A palavra Itoupava tem origem no tupi-guarani, que significa corredeiras; e a palavra seca se refere ao afloramento das pedras em época de estiagem".
Não sei o porquê disso, mas tem alguns bairros em Blumenau com o mesmo nome e só adicionam algo a mais, como Fortaleza e Fortaleza Alta; Salto, Salto do Norte e Salto Weissbach, Velha, Velha Grande, Velha Central e Velha pequena (localidade), e outros como continuação de outras cidades: Testo Salto em Blumenau, e em Pomerode Testo Central, Testo Central Alto, Testo Rega, Testo Alto, etc.


----------



## Douglas Alberto

Gostei, achei simpática... lembrou Piracicaba, com o rio serpenteando a cidade...


----------



## jguima

Linda Blumenau, um retrato do vigoroso interior catarinense.


----------



## NUNESFSA

Cidade linda e moderna, orgulho nacional!
Estive aí em janeiro, as ruas e rotatórias pareciam um labirinto, me perdi, mas valeu muito a pena revê-la.


----------

